# Does anyone know if Tiffany ever goes on sale??



## e_pinpin

Hey ladies, i was just wondering if Tiffany ever goes on sale 

Since u are all experts here, i was hoping if anyone could help me answering this 

TIA


----------



## Keane Fan

i doubt it.....................................................?


----------



## lorihmatthews

I've never seen any items at Tiffany on sale ...


----------



## dearmissie

I heard it never does.


----------



## chanel-girl

Nope, it doesn't...your best bet is ebay, just make sure to buy from sellers with good feedback...


----------



## Kitsunegrl

No, Tiffany never has sales.  I like it; I think it helps to keep the value up.


----------



## blushingbaby

Tiffany was on sale today at Holt Renfrew in Canada....25% off
the line ups were so long!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Is Holt Renfrew a department store with little boutiques inside?  
Just curious.......I've seen it mentioned several times.


----------



## blushingbaby

Yes it is, it is similar to Saks, NM ...the Canadian version, but with a lot less selection. lol


----------



## Cheryl

I have never seen it onsale but that would be awesome...


----------



## peace43

blushingbaby said:


> Tiffany was on sale today at Holt Renfrew in Canada....25% off
> the line ups were so long!




Confused..... Does Tiffany have a boutique counter inside Holt Renfrew?  I know that Louis Vuitton has boutiques within a few select department stores, but I didn't think Tiffany did that....

Why would Tiffany allow a 25% discount?  I've never seen anything go on sale at the stand alone Tiffany stores....  Interesting....

Just looked up Tiffany in Canada:
TORONTO
Toronto, Canada
VANCOUVER
Vancouver, Canada
TIFFANY & CO. - HOLT RENFREW
Calgary, Canada
TIFFANY & CO. - HOLT RENFREW
Edmonton, Canada
TIFFANY & CO. - HOLT RENFREW
Montreal, Canada
TIFFANY & CO. - HOLT RENFREW
Ottawa, Canada
TIFFANY & CO. - HOLT RENFREW
Vancouver, Canada


----------



## e_pinpin

Kitsunegrl said:


> No, Tiffany never has sales. I like it; I think it helps to keep the value up.


 
that's what i love about Tiffany actually.....just like LV 

some friends said they've heard of Tiffany on sale...but i doubt it too

thanks for the confirmation ladies


----------



## tweetie

Tiffany normally never has sales and I have never seen the freestanding boutiques have a sale.

HOWEVER, there was the confirmed 25% off yesterday at the Tiffany boutiques inside Holts in Canada.  I've never seen this before and am kicking myself for not going since Tiffany has always been excluded.  It's been confirmed though that Tiffany for some reason was included.  If it makes you feel any better, the Tiffany inside Holts only has a limited selection, mainly silver items.  My DH would have killed me if he could have bought my e-ring and wedding band for 25% off I bet!!


----------



## kmcq

Tiffany was 25% off yesterday at Holt Renfrew. My sister bought a necklace and a bracelet and it came up to $300 something, cant rememember which one she bought though. But the line was insane!


----------



## mona_danya

Yes they were on sale yesterday. I bought myself the oval tag necklace and bracelet at 25% off. I have another thread on this subforum about them!


----------



## csewallh

NO...you will never find tiffany on sale unless it is on ebay or though a estate or antique jeweler


----------



## margaritaxmix

mona_danya said:


> Yes they were on sale yesterday. I bought myself the oval tag necklace and bracelet at 25% off. I have another thread on this subforum about them!



NO FAIR!


----------



## barcreperie

I have a feeling that that will change in the next few years.  Either Tiffany will start having sales or they'll bring their prices down.  They will face hard times as people catch on that Tiffany's quality has been matched many times by other jewelers who charge much less.  Plus Tiffany's designs are particularly innovative.  Like the American Express of yesteryear, Tiffany is slowly losing it's allure and it's got to be hitting them in the balance sheet.


----------



## honey52

They better not start having sales or bringing down their prices or else their name will surely take a hit. I'd say they need to start producing less and slowing down with their silver pieces. Honestly, a lot of ppl have tiffany silver jewelry and its become so over played, so rather than trying to get rid of their stuff they need to stop. 

Its a given that Tiffany silver quality can be copied though and when buying tiffany you're also buying the name.. lol. all i know is, they better not being doing sales. prices have gone down on several items and if you keep track of one or two things like i have (the stuff i've bought or want) several of them have gone down or up but plez! no sales!


----------



## gapaholic13

I was shocked to find it on sale at Holt yesterday too!  The SA told me it was the first time it was ever included in their sales.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Never heard of TIFFANY having sale...


----------



## e_pinpin

honey52 said:


> They better not start having sales or bringing down their prices or else their name will surely take a hit. I'd say they need to start producing less and slowing down with their silver pieces. Honestly, a lot of ppl have tiffany silver jewelry and its become so over played, so rather than trying to get rid of their stuff they need to stop.
> 
> Its a given that Tiffany silver quality can be copied though and when buying tiffany you're also buying the name.. lol. all i know is, they better not being doing sales. prices have gone down on several items and if you keep track of one or two things like i have (the stuff i've bought or want) several of them have gone down or up but plez! no sales!


 
definitely agree!! I think it's all about the name...925 sterling silver is just universally the same....I'd give exceptions to tiffany diamonds tho....they might have higher quality but also the price is just the implication of the brand

so really, I'd prefer that Tiffany never goes on sale just to keep the value of the brand


----------



## bluejinx

Anyone know if Holts will have a repeat? Plan on making a BIG purchase in the next few weeks (6 or so pieces) and I will HAPPILLY wait if holt renfrew will 25% off it!


----------



## Gimmethebag

I hope Tiffany doesn't start doing sales, only because it is a nasty cycle that ultimately leads to the degeneration of a brand's quality and image. If customers are trained to wait for a sale, they will... and thus, retailers have to lower quality to remain profitable during mark-downs. 

I would rather see Tiffany narrow it's future offerings and maintain quality to the best of their ability. I don't mind silver being offered. It's not as "prestige" of a metal, but silver ties into Tiffany's history as being THE place to go for silver flatware and tea sets, lol. I would rather see Tiffany switch _some_ of the silver designs to white gold or platinum.


----------



## musicscrip

If engagement rings and wedding bands are included in the 25% off, that would make my kick myself for not flying out to Vancouver to get the discount. There isn't Tiffany in Holts here in Toronto.

And I agree with Gimmethebag!


----------



## bluejinx

musicscrip said:


> If engagement rings and wedding bands are included in the 25% off, that would make my kick myself for not flying out to Vancouver to get the discount. There isn't Tiffany in Holts here in Toronto.
> 
> And I agree with Gimmethebag!



Yeah, no tiffanys at the holts in winnipeg either but I would hop a plane to Calgary!


----------



## gabz

zholts usually puts Tiffany on sale once a yr- around boxing day.


----------



## tiffanysilver

Yeah, I've stopped shopping with Tiffany's, even though I'm still a fan (and observer) of their jewelry, particularly their silver. Why are they having sales in Canada? It makes me wary of purchasing now if the items will simply be had lower on sale. 

Also, they charged me about $20 to remove scratches from a necklace they told me years ago would be removed for free. They said "their policy changed." What the hell? I buy gold from them as well. I've spent thousands of dollars and they can't remove scratches from my necklace? 

As much as I love their jewelry, they need to change their policies soon, otherwise they will crash and burn.


----------



## SweetCherries

They should have sales once a year like other prestige brands like: Mikimoto, Bvlgari. Why not? The silver jewelery is over price to begin with.


----------



## shoppingguy2004

bluejinx said:


> Anyone know if Holts will have a repeat? Plan on making a BIG purchase in the next few weeks (6 or so pieces) and I will HAPPILLY wait if holt renfrew will 25% off it!


 
Its not 25% off but Holt Renfrew is having the PSN gift card promotion today, August 11, 2010.


----------



## bluejinx

AHHH!!!!!! I just TWO days ago ordered my tiffanys!!!! It should arrive today or tomorrow. I'm going to go cry now. 


shoppingguy2004 said:


> Its not 25% off but Holt Renfrew is having the PSN gift card promotion today, August 11, 2010.


----------



## poppers986

does tiffany not have stand alone retail stores in canada? because that is the only place they are sold in the US


----------



## lightgreen22

I really never see fine jewelry go on sale
its like perfume it just never goes out of style so why put it on sale


----------



## bluejinx

They do. Just not in Winnipeg which is the city I live in. 





poppers986 said:


> does tiffany not have stand alone retail stores in canada? because that is the only place they are sold in the US


----------



## poppers986

I wonder why doesn't sell in dept. Stores in the us, then.


----------



## evekitti

Anyone knows if Tiffany gives discounts for the more expensive statement jewellery?


----------



## bluejinx

The answer is given in the sticky all you ever wanted to know about tiffanys in the jewellery section. But I think the answer is no. If its a 10K and over item they might do a tiny discount. 





evekitti said:


> Anyone knows if Tiffany gives discounts for the more expensive statement jewellery?


----------



## Forsyte

No, they do not.


----------



## acrowcounted

I'm actually disappointed with Tiffany because they are starting to do more sale type things. *Bluefly.com actually has Tiffany sales every few months* where they sell select items at a pretty good discount. This includes alot of the silver pieces but also many diamond items as well. I've seen channel set diamond rings, diamond earrings and diamond pendants during these sales. Pretty disappointing when half the reason I buy from them is the knowledge that there is never a sale.


----------

